# How latex is made



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good Post... thanks. It is same process here too


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

Cool !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i actually found this interesting


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Video is blocked


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

blocked here as well


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Isn't Utube great









LGD


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Very Interesting! Thanks for posting the vid!!

RR


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That was great, thanks!


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Home town of the lying peace of S H _T Bill Clinton is what that sign should say, interesting video though thanks !


----------

